# Glow Spin Art.. Pretty & Fun.



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 23, 2020)

Sometimes when I'm bored I'll open the Glow Spin Art app and touch or move my fingers across the screen in various ways to see what kind of patterns I can create. The app is available on Android devices; I don't know about iPhone and iPads but it's not available in the Apple app store on my computer.  I did these today. Since I don't know how to load videos from my phone, I took photos which don't really do them justice. Have you ever used this or a similar app?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 23, 2020)

I've never used it and didn't know about it until you posted about.

Am just amazed at what all is available in the way of apps nowadays!


----------

